# Site Trafic & Search Engines



## hpmuk (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi All

How can i get my website higher on Google?? And more trafic??

Website is www.hpmuk.com

Thanks
Luke


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Have a look at 21 Essential SEO Tips & Techniques to get you started.


----------



## hpmuk (Mar 28, 2012)

Alrite mate cheers

Does anyone in the site do it?? With a monthly cost! Thats cheap lol!


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

I am not sure if anyone here is a SEO person but I can ask around and see if I get any bites.


----------



## hpmuk (Mar 28, 2012)

Yeah mate that would be helpful how much do people charge? x


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Well here we charge you nothing. But it all depends I would do a google search for people in your area and then broaden your search until you find people. But I believe that pricing is about similar to web design, in that it can be anywhere from $10 to $30 an hour. You might be able to find some people that will do it per site though.


----------



## hpmuk (Mar 28, 2012)

Yeah mate that would be good how much do people charge?


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

You need to do a google search and find out how much people charge in your area.


----------



## FromIn (Feb 25, 2013)

hpmuk said:


> Hi All
> 
> How can i get my website higher on Google?? And more trafic??
> 
> ...


You need to increase the page rank of your site to get more traffic and get higher in google. To increase page rank here are some tips:
1) Get the quality back-links.
2) Make your site look attractive and simple.
3) Content is king create unique, high quality content and publish frequently.
4) Link to authoritative sources in your posts.
5) Provide RSS feeds for subscribers.
RSS (Rich Site Summary or really simple syndication) is a format for delivering regularly changing web content. Many news-related sites, weblogs and other online publishers syndicate their content as an RSS Feed to whoever wants it.
6) SEO Methods are best for the Page Ranking.
You can also get Search Engine Visibility service from XnYnZ.com to increase your page rank. They provide tools to improve page rankings in Bing,Google,Yahoo,etc,.
7) Assign appropriate categories and tag your posts with care.
8) Create newsletters and/or ebooks for your subscribers.


----------



## brent.charlebois (May 8, 2007)

The more you have links from other sites on the web the better you will do on the search engines such AS Google!


----------

